# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Zweethanden!

## Dingske

Ik ben een meisje van 17 en sinds vorig jaar begin ik erg te zweten. Ik heb geen last van overgewicht ofzo. Ik zweet vooral in de oksels maar het ergste vind ik de handen. Ik kan niemand een hand geven en op school worden mijn blaadjes kletsnat onder mijn handen ik geneer mij hiervoor dood. Ook in de turnles zweet ik enorm wat erg genant is. In de zomer krijg ik een natte kont van het zweet.Ik heb gehoord ban Botox maar heb liever een andere behandeling dan operaties of iets dat met ziekenhuizen te maken heeft.Kan iemand mij alstubloeft helpen, Ik ben het echt zat, zelfs op dit moment zweten mijn handen :'(

----------


## mirela

Je hebt dit verhaal ook bij Saartje geschreven en ik wil je toch nogmaals op je hard drukken dat je het zonder medische hulp waarschijnlijk niet red.

Er zijn verschillende behandelmethodes maar als eerste zou ik via de huisarts een verwijskaart vragen voor een dermatholoog.. Deze kan je helpen bij het vinden van het juiste middel.. Ik heb jarenlang amino hydrochloride gebruikt en dat werkte redelijk. (begrijp goed dat niets zaligmakend is).. Als tweede optie is er een lontoferese eerder werd het anders genoemd.

Je hyperhidrosis kan ook een lichamelijk oorzaak, dit omdat je het nog maar een jaar hebt. Vraag je arts om een bloedonderzoek waarbij er naar de bloeddruk schildklier en dat soort zaken.

Tja ik kan me nu voordoen alsof ik de wijsheid in pacht heb, maar helaas heb ook ik dat niet. Dus laat je door je arts adviseren, en zoek een goede dermatholoog.
Veel suc6

----------


## chantalle

ik heb een vraagje ik heb ook veel last van zweethanden en voeten. wat heel erg vervelend is. Wat voor operatie zijn er dandie dan ook niet erg duur zijn want ze worden denk niet verzekerd toch? het liefst heb ik dat je me een behandeling geeft die je zelf oiok gedaanheb t en daatwerkelijk helpt ik heb dit namelijk heel me leven en ik ben bijna 17.

----------


## malik123

Hey chantalle ik heb zelf ook last van zweethanden en zweetvoeten echt heel iritant maar ik kan er met niemand over praten ben nu 21 en denk dat mijn vrienden er raar op gaan reageren ook mijn sociale leven is niks waar op dit moment:P haha ik dacht meschien msnen dat lijkt me wel fijn om via msn met een MEISje die het zelfde probleem heeft erover te praten nou merk het vanzelf wel me msn is [email protected] grrr marc

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Dingske,

Dit zelfde onderwerp staat nog een keer gepost met daarin talloze adviezen, check even bij de posts van vandaag. Botox is wel de beste oplossing dat je er direct van af bent en die kleine prikjes daar voel je niks van joh! Het is zo gepiept.

----------


## edwin370

Beste Dingske, Weet je BOTOX is erg DUUR, ongeveer €600,-- En vaak moet je na 6 maanden een 2 de behandeling krijgen.
Weet je wat GOEDKOPER is ILAZPO een creme erg zuinig in gebruik. Eerste 4 dagen DUN opbrengen , daarna om de 10 dagen.
Voor zweet voeten , zweet handen en oksels. Na 10 dagen geen resultaat GELD TERUG GARANTIE.
website http://zalftegentranspiratie.jimdo.com
Of Google ILAZPO
Mvg Edwin370

----------

